# Every day carry self defense weapon



## Billy02 (May 23, 2018)

What is the best everyday carry self defense weapon? and why?


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 23, 2018)

It's the one(s) you're best trained with and can legally carry in your area.


----------



## Headhunter (May 23, 2018)

Geez buddy get over it you've asked this question about 10 times


----------



## Tames D (May 23, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Geez buddy get over it you've asked this question about 10 times


I don't think so. As of right now he's posted 9 times. LOL


----------



## pdg (May 23, 2018)

Billy02 said:


> What is the best everyday carry self defense weapon? and why?



One of these:


 

Because why not...


----------



## jobo (May 23, 2018)

I'm sure I've answered this before?????????????

Something that is a) at least arguably legal, can fit about your person and is within your skill set to use effectively,

I've fought very effectively with pool cues, , there's always one just lying about in my car, but a bit of a problem to walk around with every day, there was a time when I made a Habbit it Of carry a claw hammer with me, I had an inside pocket , that it fitted in just nicely, I've no idea if it was an Good wEPon, as if I pulled it out, no one wanted to fight me, so extremely effective in its own way, I had a road rage incident, where the guy jump out with a big kitchen knife, I pulled my hammer out and he jumped back in again and drove off


----------



## Headhunter (May 23, 2018)

Tames D said:


> I don't think so. As of right now he's posted 9 times. LOL


Yeah but when he posts this again next week it'll be 10


----------



## Danny T (May 23, 2018)

Billy02 said:


> What is the best everyday carry self defense weapon? and why?


The absolute best everyday carry take anywhere self defense weapon...Your basic common sense to be aware of what is happening around you and self control to leave; if possible.
Get some good physical fighting skills empty hand and with any thing you can put in your hand/s, condition yourself physically and mentally to be able to fight 'IF THAT IS THE ONLY RECOURSE'. 

"Why?"  
Because that is what you will always have with you no matter where you may be or what is or is not available to you.
Anything else is simply what you feel is most convenient, for you*.*


----------



## Flying Crane (May 23, 2018)

A backpack sized thermonuclear warhead.  With it, you can kill the enemy.  All of them.  Gone for good.  And all of their cats and dogs and sheep and cattle and chickens.  Every last remnant of the dirty bastards.


----------



## CB Jones (May 23, 2018)

Glock 19....perfect size for concealed carry


----------



## Buka (May 23, 2018)

A picture of my Mother-in-law. It has been known to turn people into stone.


----------



## Tames D (May 23, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Glock 19....perfect size for concealed carry


I like my Glock 27 a little better than my 19 for concealed carry. But both are good.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 24, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Glock 19....perfect size for concealed carry



That's the gun I carry 99% of the time.



Tames D said:


> I like my Glock 27 a little better than my 19 for concealed carry. But both are good.



I prefer the higher capacity of the 9mm over the .40, so when the 19 is too big to conceal, I carry a 26.


----------



## Buka (May 24, 2018)

Don't make fun of my Raven 25. Been carrying one forever.


----------



## CB Jones (May 24, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> I prefer the higher capacity of the 9mm over the .40, so when the 19 is too big to conceal, I carry a 26



Yeah 9mm round performs just as good as the .40 so you are better off with the higher capacity imho


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 24, 2018)

Buka said:


> Don't make fun of my Raven 25. Been carrying one forever.











CB Jones said:


> Yeah 9mm round performs just as good as the .40 so you are better off with the higher capacity imho



The FBI, and all the available science, agrees. With handguns, "knock down power" and "cavitation" are myths. All that matters is "did you hit something vital" and for that, accuracy and capacity are the two major factors.


----------



## CB Jones (May 24, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> The FBI, and all the available science, agrees. With handguns, "knock down power" and "cavitation" are myths. All that matters is "did you hit something vital" and for that, accuracy and capacity are the two major factors.



IMHO after 9mm you don’t see enough of a difference until you get to .45 cal.

But I might be a little bias to the .45 cal.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 24, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> IMHO after 9mm you don’t see enough of a difference until you get to .45 cal.
> 
> But I might be a little bias to the .45 cal.



It is a bias, nothing more. The penetration and expansion characteristics of modern defensive ammo are very well engineered. Do you know how I can tell if a person was shot with a .380 or a .45ACP? Take the bullet out and measure it. That's the only way. The damage to the human body is identical, regardless of (handgun) caliber.
All bias to the contrary (and I like the .45ACP too) there's no functional difference. My bedside gun is a .45 ACP. Why? Because that round is inherently subsonic, and since my bedside gun is suppressed, it makes it easier to find ammo.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (May 26, 2018)

I have to agree with DD on this one.  With modern handgun ammunition, the difference in terminal performance is minuscule.  Penetration and shot placement are far more important than velocity and caliber.  A projectile needs enough velocity to reach the target, penetrate to a vital and expand as designed (assuming a hollow point).  Anything extra only negatively affects follow up shot speed and accuracy.


----------



## Billy02 (May 30, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Geez buddy get over it you've asked this question about 10 times


4 times actually. i think people ask things again and again, either a bad incident happened or a good one, both you remember n talk about.


----------



## Billy02 (May 30, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> IMHO after 9mm you don’t see enough of a difference until you get to .45 cal.
> 
> But I might be a little bias to the .45 cal.


I try to stay away from guns as anger is a thing that makes you do things that you will never do, and lets say an attacker only has a knife and lets say you will be ale to defend your self with out a gun, but if you have a gun one will use that force which might not be required. so i say carry something that is some thing that is good for defense but not unnecessarily lethal. i am thinking of these https://www.amazon.com/Tonife-Fixed...667651&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=neck+knife&psc=1

or

Buy Tactical At Devils Door Boot Knife Online at Lowest Price what do you think? agree with my theory?


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 30, 2018)

Billy02 said:


> I try to stay away from guns as anger is a thing that makes you do things that you will never do,



If anger is such an uncontrollable issue for you, then you probably shouldn't carry any weapon. You should work on anger management first.


----------



## pdg (May 30, 2018)

Billy02 said:


> I try to stay away from guns as anger is a thing that makes you do things that you will never do, and lets say an attacker only has a knife and lets say you will be ale to defend your self with out a gun, but if you have a gun one will use that force which might not be required. so i say carry something that is some thing that is good for defense but not unnecessarily lethal. i am thinking of these https://www.amazon.com/Tonife-Fixed...667651&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=neck+knife&psc=1
> 
> or
> 
> Buy Tactical At Devils Door Boot Knife Online at Lowest Price what do you think? agree with my theory?



You think a knife is less lethal than a gun at close quarters with anger involved?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 30, 2018)

Billy02 said:


> I try to stay away from guns as anger is a thing that makes you do things that you will never do, and lets say an attacker only has a knife and lets say you will be ale to defend your self with out a gun, but if you have a gun one will use that force which might not be required. so i say carry something that is some thing that is good for defense but not unnecessarily lethal. i am thinking of these https://www.amazon.com/Tonife-Fixed...667651&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=neck+knife&psc=1
> 
> or
> 
> Buy Tactical At Devils Door Boot Knife Online at Lowest Price what do you think? agree with my theory?


Guns and knives are both primarily lethal-force weapons. In theory, both can be used with less-than-lethal intent, but in practice they are both highly dangerous weapons.


----------



## CB Jones (May 30, 2018)

Billy02 said:


> I try to stay away from guns as anger is a thing that makes you do things that you will never do, and lets say an attacker only has a knife and lets say you will be ale to defend your self with out a gun, but if you have a gun one will use that force which might not be required. so i say carry something that is some thing that is good for defense but not unnecessarily lethal. i am thinking of these https://www.amazon.com/Tonife-Fixed...667651&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=neck+knife&psc=1
> 
> or
> 
> Buy Tactical At Devils Door Boot Knife Online at Lowest Price what do you think? agree with my theory?



If an attacker is armed with a knife.....I want my gun......and if I have it, I'm gonna smoke him.  No need in taking a chance of losing a knife fight.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 31, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> If an attacker is armed with a knife.....I want my gun......and if I have it, I'm gonna smoke him.  No need in taking a chance of losing a knife fight.



Fair is for sparring. Not fighting.


----------



## dvcochran (May 31, 2018)

Billy02 said:


> What is the best everyday carry self defense weapon? and why?



A short answer is car keys.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 31, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> A short answer is car keys.


Well, crap. I don't even carry THOSE every day.


----------



## Billy02 (Jun 8, 2018)

I dont have anger issues, i am trying to discuss it in a general manner, like people can have, and lets you YOU never got angry in your life, see this is what i am saying the anger moment can come on any of us any time.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 8, 2018)

Billy02 said:


> I dont have anger issues, i am trying to discuss it in a general manner, like people can have, and lets you YOU never got angry in your life, see this is what i am saying the anger moment can come on any of us any time.



Then why would concern over anger stop you from carrying a gun?


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jun 10, 2018)

Billy02 said:


> I try to stay away from guns as anger is a thing that makes you do things that you will never do, and lets say an attacker only has a knife and lets say you will be ale to defend your self with out a gun, but if you have a gun one will use that force which might not be required. so i say carry something that is some thing that is good for defense but not unnecessarily lethal. i am thinking of these https://www.amazon.com/Tonife-Fixed...667651&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=neck+knife&psc=1
> 
> or
> 
> Buy Tactical At Devils Door Boot Knife Online at Lowest Price what do you think? agree with my theory?


The 1st thing to assess is the laws in your local area regarding self defense. Most jurisdictions have very specific wording as to what is regarded as lethal and what is legal. 
If you feel that guns are something you cannot use safely then you need to consult a reputable self defense trainer to help you review your self imposed limitations and choose the best options accordingly.


----------

